# Electric fuel pump question.....



## Ngreenwv (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a generac 5500w Gen in my 1990RV .....does the electric fuel pump run all the time or is it supposed to be triggered to run at certain times...and if so what would trigger it . Any help much appreciated


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Most small engine generator electric fuel pumps run all the time the engine is on. Nature of the beast. Roger


----------



## Mr.Dante (Mar 5, 2013)

If you shut off the fuel pump, the gen will not work in some time


----------

